# Colonne standard



## mrb (20 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

MacBook et Mountain Lion 10.8.3. Problème avec largeur des colonnes dans le finder à savoir qu'à chaque ouverture du finder les colonnes reviennent à une largeur disons standard alors que je les modifie régulièrement afin de voir mes noms de fichier de façon complète.  Est-il possible et surtout comment, de bloquer la largeur définie par l'utilisateur une bonne fois pour toute ?

Merci et bonne soirée à tous,


----------



## gmaa (20 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas ce phénomène...
Je note que l'affichage modifié pour un volume est conservé pour ce volumeà la réouverture de "sa" fenêtre Finder.
Donc ta question reste "ouverte"...

Un petit coup de Reset PRAM pour voir...


----------



## mrb (21 Mars 2013)

Je te remercie.  Vraisemblablement un nouveau mystère ?
Bonne journée à toi,


----------



## GGERARD (21 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai la même chose même après un RESET PRAM.
J'avais soulevé cette question il y a un moment déjà mais malgré les versions successives d'OS, aucune modification n'a été faite.
À chaque ouverture de mes Mac, les colonnes reprennent aussi une largeur standard malgré le fait que je les ai modifiées précédemment en largeur pour voir les noms complets des dossiers ou fichiers.
GGERARD


----------



## mrb (21 Mars 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse. Pour une fois je ne suis pas le seul !
Bonne journée à toi,


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Mars 2013)

sujet déjà abordé et non résolu. En effet ce problème en mode colonne est énervant, il existe sur mac os x depuis un bon moment.

Ce n'est pas un problème sur ta machine... 



Petite précision: La taille de la fenêtre finder elle est conservé le problème ne concerne que la largeur de colonne ( en mode colonne)


----------



## achesse (24 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai déjà posté sur le sujet hier dans une autre rubrique, sur ce sujet des colonnes . En relisant de vieux numéros de "Vous & Votre Mac", j'ai trouvé pile-poil la solution pour garder enfin une largeur définie de colonnes. Voici la solution:

- en maintenant la touche "alt" enfoncée
- saisir la poignée qui permet d'élargir la colonne et la déplacer à la position voulue.
C'est tout et ça suffit. A savoir cependant que toutes les colonnes auront le même espacement.
Si l'on veut modifier une seule largeur de colonne:

- clic-droit (ou contrôle-clic) sur la poignée qui sert à modifier la colonne.


Je suis en 10.8.3 et ça marche sans faillir, enfin


----------

